# Fischereiprüfung



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (27. April 2009)

Moin! Ein Bekannter von mir aus Ahrensburg möchte seine Prüfung machen.Wo bekomme ich Informationen über die nächsten Termine , die Orte, kann auch ruhig HH sein, und wer ist Ansprechpartner??? Wie teuer ist der Spaß heutzutage eigentlich, wie lange ............


----------



## stanleyclan (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

also ich habe meinen Angelschein letztes Jahr in Hamburg/Wandsbek gemacht. für ca. 70€ plus das offizielle Prüfungsbuch! kann man vorort für 5 € glaube ich kaufen!
suche die adresse nochmal heraus dauert aber n bisschen habe immoment keine zeit!

liebe grüße Stanley


----------



## stanleyclan (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

so hier ist die Adresse ging doch schneller als ich gedacht hatte

http://www.wandsbeker-sportangler-verein.de/index.php?site=fisherexamine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

Na. das war ja schon mal ne gute Ansage!!!!!:mÜber weitere Angebote, Informationen, wäre ich weiterhin sehr dankbar, aber der Grundstein ist gelegt.....#6


----------



## Salora (28. April 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung*

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/allgemeines/fischereischeinlehrgang.html


----------

